# Plow THIS for $40/push?????????????



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Guy with a small commercial building on a 26500 square foot lot wants it plowed at a 2" trigger for $40/push. No salt, no increase for big snows. The building on the lot takes up approx. 7500 square feet of that with the sidewalk that HE will shovel. I quoted him $60/push no matter what the conditions at a 2" trigger. He told me I was so high I wasn't even in the ball park! I find this hard to believe! The total square footage of the area to be plowed is approx. 19000 square feet with 38 parking spaces total between the front and back (the building sits in the middle of the lot, with most of the parking in the rear and two small drives on each side to connect them).
I haven't been doing this nearly as long as many of the guys on here have, but... If you figure at least 30 minutes to plow this lot because of having to relocate all the snow from the front to the back so you have a place to put it during a normal snowfall, probably 45 minutes during a heavy snow event (especially if there are cars and traffic to dodge) could I really be that high? or is this guy just an A-hole? For any of you Ohio guys, its located in Avon to give you an idea of how much snow to expect there.


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

People are cheap, Tell him to **** off


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Tell him to find somebody to do it for fourty then and walk away he sounds like a pita customer, i just had to deal with a lawyer yesterday, he did not want me to plow after three o-clock Friday (this happened last year) and to wait till Monday morning to clear his lot, well needless to say it snowed that week-end then changed to freezing rain then to rain then froze again so when I plowed it out Monday morning it was a sheet of Ice. I received a phone call 9:30 AM from him wondering why the lot next door that i plowed looks 100% better and i told him that i was not limited to when i could plow out the lot and that it was done right after it snowed, anyway i went in and salted heavily (charged him for salt) to clear the lot and no longer have that restriction, go figure.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Walk away. He will be the worst nightmare customer. Tell him you would rather stay in a nice warm bed for 40 bucks, that is just crazy.
T.J.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Bum*

i have lots in cleveland that are 10000 sq ft and I get $90 a pop on them. tell him to find a bum on west 25th to do it!!!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I keep hearing more and more stories like this for commercial work, makes me glad I stick to my residentials. I just picked up another $100 driveway+ salting. its 10 minutes of work, tops. That is the second $100 driveway I've priced and gotten this year. I've even got a $150 and I've got a bid out on a $200 driveway + salting $$


----------



## iowaplowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

*No*

Turned down a lot downtown. LOTS of plows around, LOTs of people not being so "picky". Guy only has about 10k sq ft, but 2/3 of that is around a bunch of signs, tires, parked cars (permanently?) and next to a busy resturant on one side and busy street on two other sides.

No, thanks, I can do something better with HALF MY NIGHT ...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

40 a push it better not take me more then 15 mins and it better not be out of my way. ooo and this guy better not call me when theres a dusting u could move with a broom on his lot.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Walk away. He's looking for a sucker or someone who needs work. I have two lots about 26000 sq. ft. and get $80.00 each for them.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Costs*

I have two commercials about the same size and my trigger is 2 inches. Last snow fall we had I plowed three times then went back when it warmed up to push off the slush. $120. per push. The guy you bid is a cheap scape. Get your money up front for the entire season if you do get it. I have had to many of those that ended up being trouble. Parking lots always have cars in them when you need to plow. Nature of the game. Plus if your having to move the front snow to the back of the lot your pushing two directions then your going to be there longer then you think if there is even one car in the wrong spot and you need to work around it. I would have bid it at 1 hr min. just for that reason.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Tell Him Youd Like To Do It For That Price But Cutting Edges ,fuel,pumps , Relays, Hoses , Cheerios , Meat , Eggs Have All Gone Up.maybe He Is Stuck In 1970.

All You Need Is A Good Blizzard Or An Ice Storm And Ill Just Bet He'll Pay In Excess Of The Normal Rates.unless He Waits For Spring


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

tell him to get bent! not worth the wear and tear on the truck


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont know a whole lot about bidding lots. I only do residentials by contract for the season. But i know that around here in Western New York, normal price for one push on your average 2 car wide driveway is 30 dollars. So 40 for that lot is outrageous. Forget about it. I just bid on my first lot for the season, but it takes less time than some of my driveways


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL, yeah, I pretty much laughed at the guy when he started acting like I was trying to take HIM to the cleaners! I quoted him $60/push expecting him to jump on it, so when he came at me with "you're really high, like not even in the ballpark high!" I actually thought he was being sarcastic and laughed at him! LMAO! There are larger landscaping companies around here that I'm sure he called and maybe they decided that their trucks don't need to make any money (but they also employ 90+ % mexican) or maybe they need to loose some for tax purposes.. I don't know... But I don't care either. I'm with you on the residentials. I have no problem doing driveways all night for 25-45/push. They always pay good and usually pay fast when invoiced. The kicker here is... this guy's building (he also owns one of the store's operating from it) can't be more than a few years old judging by the style of the block and condition of the asphalt/curbs, etc. so you know he's got some coin. I can't believe he didn't want it salted as well for the safety of all the customers who will have to walk from the back to the front to get into the store????


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

where is this lot and what comm lot dosent want salt. thats a cheap skate right there


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

The Spruce Goose is worth more than $60!!!!!! The operator, well that's an entirely different argument altogether. Do you think people move to Avon to spend their money? Wait till their taxes go up to pay for infrastructure like PD, FD, schools, sewer and street improvements, library. Then he'll want you to plow the lot for $20, open the doors and put the coffee on before he gets there in the morning.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

was it an advanced auto parts store? ive two friend that are managers there and they pay ther guy 35 a push. same thing has to take it from the front to the back of the lot. about a half an hour to clean it up.and the scary part is the guy who does this does have a half million in insurance. we called. a price to plow for is only worth it to the person who put that bid in. leave it youll kick yourself in the a$$ if you take


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

$40.00 what a joke leave it for the lowballers with their crappy trucks & service! xysport


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

No, it was a Karate Center and Tanning Salon


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

a 25hr tanning salon? had help at one of those a few years back. man i wish we had more of those. talk about eyecandy. but back to the topic yea yea kill the lowballer lol


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Unless it's a one time residential......................there is no such thing as a $40.00 push!


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

I just got a commercial lot with 70-80 car spaces with some sidewalks + salt for $500 per push every 1-3" 4-6" etc...


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

26.5k sq/ft no less than $100.00


----------



## asphalt cowboy (Dec 5, 2006)

He'll call you when we get a foot of heavy wet snow and beg you to plow it for $70.00 a push  and tell him it'll melt faster when he goes to hell :yow!:


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

LMAO!! I plan on it!


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Why would you even consider this guy. Your the guy with the plow. You tell him how much it is gona be, if he don't like it, tell him to find someone else.


----------

